# Followed By a Creeper Tonight



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I decided to take a walk to 7-11 tonight, around a quarter after 12, about 5 blocks away. I wasn't tired and the temps were finally cooling off with a nice heavy breeze. I live just outside one of our "seedy areas" of town. It's home to the porn stores, tattoo parlors, pawn shops and the "Rub One Out" Adult theater. We are also struggling with empty houses being squatted in by homeless and dopers. Roughly six blocks the other way is the neighborhood where the cops won't go unless there's at least three of them. 

I left with my "Tactical Flashlight" with strobe and strike bezel, my S&W Folder and my 26" ASP Baton. I for the very most part, don't carry anymore, just a personal choice.

So I'm comfortable in taking care of myself against most violent, close quarter threats without a firearm. 99.9999% of most situations can be and probably should be taken care of without one. Some areas I won't go UNLESS I have a gun. Walking back from 7-11, I passed the little thrift store that has a below street level stairwell into a side entrance of the building. It's an area that I know is there, it is completely dark and makes a great hiding spot. As I passed, I caught a glimmer of white (a ball cap) out of the corner of my eye, which wasn't there when I went by the first time. Somebody was in the stairwell.

About 50 feet past it, they were no longer in the stairwell. I looked over my shoulder and there was a black guy with a white ball cap hot on my heels. I rounded the corner of another building at the intersection, stuffed my small bag of Jack Links in my cargo pocket and snatched my ASP out of my back pocket. 

I now have a High Intensity Flashlight with strobe capability and a strike bezel in one hand, my still collapsed baton in the other. I can temporarily blind/disorient with one (it will make you see stars), expand the baton in the other and whip the shit out of them. I didn't expand my baton as I didn't want to "play my cards" just yet or have him perceive that I was threatening HIM, and looking for a fight. I like the element of surprise anyway. 

My S&W folder is quite honestly, my "Lethal Force" weapon. It comes out as a last resort. If you carry a knife for defensive purposes, you will be wise to remember that if whatever they were doing didn't justify shooting them, it didn't justify slicing them wide open either. Breaking out one can justify use of the other. 

I picked up the pace a bit, looked over my shoulder and there he was. I kept turning and looking, and he picked up his pace as well so I ducked into the dark alley that goes behind my house out of the illumination of the street lights and waited. Once I ducked in the alley, he turned around and went back the direction we had just come from. 

Bullet dodged! I gave him four blocks of opportunity without confrontation to reconsider whatever it was he had in mind, but had also decided "If this is going to happen, it's going to happen here, on MY terms." And I made it a point to let him know, that I knew, he was there, by continually looking over my shoulder. 

If he had turned into that alley behind me, there was an ass whoopin' waiting for him. No words, just the distinct sound of my baton opening to a full lock as I blinded him with my light. 

My point to this is to encourage everyone to be AWARE of your surroundings when you're out in public. Know your neighborhood during the day, and at night. They are two totally different landscapes depending on what time it is. 

KNOW where the hiding areas are that you may walk near, the places where a dirt bag would most likely lay in wait. KNOW which areas YOU can use to YOUR advantage.

HAVE an escape route. I ducked into my alley (my turf), that was dark, hid in the shadows and planned to use it to my advantage. When the threat was gone, I continued home through the alley. The potential predator, had become the prey. And I think he realized the table had been turned. 

Whatever you decide to carry for self defense; Know how to use it. And decide HOW you will use it. Get training with it. Not just a trip to the range or out in your garage where you're smacking a training bag, but ACTUAL TRAINING. I can't begin to count the number of hours I've spent training and certifying on how to use that fancy stick to inflict copious amounts of pain on someone while defending myself with it. I've received some limited training on using my knife defensively. I'm fortunate to have a family friend who teaches that very thing to our State Patrol. 

A flashlight can be a very effective tool for defensive purposes. Especially when used in conjunction with a primary impact type weapon; gun or otherwise. If you can disorient someone by affecting their vision, that's half the battle. Can't see? Pretty hard to fight. In the day time my flashlight can make you see spots and you instinctively turn your head away. At night it's obnoxiously effective. 

Think about ways to protect yourself, how to use it, when to use it, BE AWARE of what's going on around you (unplug from the I-Pod when you're in public) at ALL times, and go do your thing.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess it's different for men, but if I went on a stroll, in the city, at night, and lived... my parents and husband would then kill me for risking my safety for no apparent reason! 

Anyway, glad you are ok.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

"a quarter after 12"?? good god man, I am in bed by 9pm, get a good nights sleep and am up again at 6AM, early morning is the best time of day, not the "wee" hours of the morning..especially in a place that has "bad" areas....why put yourself at risk by walking anywhere near these areas??(isn't that like asking for trouble).


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't understand the choice NOT to carry...perhaps the temptation would be there to use it I guess? Problem I could see happening is say that he did come down the alley. How do you know that he didn't have the same exact flashlight...and a gun? Forgive the expression, but hood rats and thug banger wannabe's are 90% of the time packing a gun (usually a cheap busted ass one, but a gun none-the-less). The expression works with all tools of defense...never bring a knife to a gun fight. 

I myself have an Asp. I keep it in the truck. Have had years of training with it and it was my preferred secondary in patrol. However, like all scenarios, when the situation escalates to deadly force, trying to land a baton strike to the head in a dark alley on a moving, pissed off hoodlum becomes that much more difficult. Far easier to threaten them with a gun and a stern verbal warning; because most won't know the sound of an extending baton anyway.

Just my opinion my friend...glad it was uneventful. Also, I know my words are in disagreement of your personal choice, and I'm not trying to be argumentative...I just don't want to see one of us get hurt while opting NOT to exercise our 2nd amendment.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

situational awareness... 

now its time for a beer to calm the nerves


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's pretty scary. Wish I had more to say really. Glad all is okay.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've always carried my knife secondary to my gun. If I'm in situation with multiple assailants, people tend to be more bold and getting the knife snatched and used on you is a real threat. 

Nothing backs a person (or persons) off you quite like a gun. They are much less likely to engage you in hopes of disarming you and if the enemy is armed, you at least have a fighting chance. 

I understand not everyone wants to carry, but for situations like that, it's an advantage typically - one that I prefer to have.

On a side note, I love my S&W folder about as much as my more expensive knives. They have some bad ass blades. :thumbup:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> (isn't that like asking for trouble).


asking for trouble would be big dog turning around confronting the "stalker"

I am the same way I do a lot of odd night trips and I live in a high crime district (I think that's what you would call it, a large group of suburbs that's not in a city) but my suburb has a low crime rate (strange what a few miles dose)

its not about looking for trouble, its all how you handle yourself, I have never been mugged, never been a victim in my adult life...


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> asking for trouble would be big dog turning around confronting the "stalker"
> 
> I am the same way I do a lot of odd night trips and I live in a high crime district (I think that's what you would call it, a large group of suburbs that's not in a city) but my suburb has a low crime rate (strange what a few miles dose)
> 
> its not about looking for trouble, its all how you handle yourself, I have never been mugged, never been a victim in my adult life...


maybe when I was younger I would have agreed with you, but these days I "err on the side of caution" and don't put myself in those kind of situations. people are trouble and not to be trusted.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> people are trouble and not to be trusted.


+1

thats the truth!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is amazing how many people walk around completely unaware of their surroundings. The bad guys are basically lazy and will pick those victims they can either suprise or quickly overpower (old, lame, etc). 
Even though I live between two small towns that do not have a history of violent crime whenever I stop at the grocery, Big Dollar, etc after dark my hand is ALREADY inside my front pocket gripping my handgun. My head is on a swivel, constantly sweeping side to side, front to rear.
If I am never in a violent encounter ever again for the rest of my life, I will be a happy man.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It seems to me that it is a big mistake putting yourself in a dangerous situation needlessly. Walking through a dangerous area by yourself in the middle of the night is asking for trouble. Armed with the most powerful flashlight in the world, a baton, and knife, is not going to be equal to someone with a firearm. I strongly suggest that you don't do that again.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Neither I nor my wife leave the house without a Sig and a generous supply of Gold Dots.... just personal choices.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I wish Texas law allowed for average citizens to carry a baton.
Here, it's classified as a "club", and marked as an illegal weapon to carry.

That is, unless you're a CHL holder... ;-) (most officers don't know this)


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

That is sketchy, It is good you had some weapons to protect you. The seedy parts of town can get ugly when the sun sets. one of the bad ones in Houston is Harwin. I almost ran out of gas going through Harwin at night..it's funny how you don't notice until your in some ****ed up area..then the gas meter shows your about to be raped and murdered. the crackheads were coming out of the cracks in the concrete. The city isn't all that bad for the most part but if you are white you better stay the **** out of some places unless you have a crew and are armed. here the bad areas are marked by razor wire on roofs..if you see that you know you need to book it elsewhere before the sun sets.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Better to have a gun and not need it than to need it and not have it. That's what my Pappy always said.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm starting to get the feeling it might be safer in Africa!


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Situational awareness should be practiced by all. If you have to be out that late at night, keep your head on a swivel, and take some form of protection with you.

Nightshade, Harwin isn't the only bad place in Houston. Pick just about anyplace in the 5th Ward, Gunspoint, I mean Greenspoint.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

big paul said:


> "a quarter after 12"?? good god man, I am in bed by 9pm, get a good nights sleep and am up again at 6AM, early morning is the best time of day, not the "wee" hours of the morning..especially in a place that has "bad" areas....why put yourself at risk by walking anywhere near these areas??(isn't that like asking for trouble).


I'm on vacation. I'm a public school employee and I'm in the middle of nearly 12 weeks of summer vacation. I turn into a night owl, which sucks, but it is what it is. And, I'm on vacation. Can't complain too much I guess!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I don't understand the choice NOT to carry...perhaps the temptation would be there to use it I guess? Problem I could see happening is say that he did come down the alley. How do you know that he didn't have the same exact flashlight...and a gun? Forgive the expression, but hood rats and thug banger wannabe's are 90% of the time packing a gun (usually a cheap busted ass one, but a gun none-the-less). The expression works with all tools of defense...never bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> I myself have an Asp. I keep it in the truck. Have had years of training with it and it was my preferred secondary in patrol. However, like all scenarios, when the situation escalates to deadly force, trying to land a baton strike to the head in a dark alley on a moving, pissed off hoodlum becomes that much more difficult. Far easier to threaten them with a gun and a stern verbal warning; because most won't know the sound of an extending baton anyway.
> 
> Just my opinion my friend...glad it was uneventful. Also, I know my words are in disagreement of your personal choice, and I'm not trying to be argumentative...I just don't want to see one of us get hurt while opting NOT to exercise our 2nd amendment.


Not argumentative at all. I exercise my Second Amendment rights in other ways. Carrying isn't the only way. And as I said in my post, there are places I won't go WITHOUT a gun. But I avoid them if possible, and never go to those areas unless it's planned, and I try to get out of it if I can. I used to never leave the house without a gun, either on duty or off. We have a lot of sketchy people around here, just like anywhere else, but Chicago we ain't my friend. :grin:

In your first sentence you asked how I knew he didn't have the same exact flashlight...and a gun. I didn't. None of us will ever really know what the other person "really has" until the rubber hits the road. We could easily play out a hundred scenarios of "what if's" and I would need a trailer full of equipment to meet them all with guaranteed success. When those two idiots in Las Vegas shot those cops and wound up in Wal-Mart, the concealed carry guy was shot and killed, even after having the drop on them. We can only plan so far. He could have been a bonafide Ninja for all I knew.

But like I said originally, 99.99999% of confrontations can be handled without a gun. As concealed carry holders, we have a duty to avoid confrontation whenever at all possible. I practice that same philosophy without carrying. And yes, I completely support having a gun and never needing it than to need it and not have it. I probably should carry, but I carried one for years and years with the professional and personal responsibility that went with it. I'm just not ready to do that again at the moment, as I walk among the general public. That will probably change I'm sure, but right now, no.

But my advantages were these; I was aware of my surroundings. I knew the area like the back of my hand. It was my turf. I knew what gear I had available to me, how to use it and it's limitations. I had the element of surprise when I stepped into that alley. He did not. And most importantly I knew my limitations, and had already planned how I was going to respond if he came into the alley as well.

I also really wanted those Jack Link Beef and Cheese combo packs, and to enjoy the cool breeze that was finally blowing after two weeks of hot temps and high humidity.

The good news is, my permit is good for another 20 months!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with bigpaul. I'm too old for any kind of fighting $hit. I'd just have to shot 'em, if I ever decided to put myself in harms way.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I lived in Seattle I never went anywhere that I felt I might need my gun - but I always wore it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RPD and TXBorderCop have it correct, SITUATIONAL AWARENESS is key. Walk and carry yourself with confidence and keep eye contact to a minimum, but make eye contact, don't avoid it. It lets bad guys know you know. I'm no quick draw McGraw so I do like RPD and keep my hand near my firearm. 

I look back on some of the crappy crime laden places that I've been over the years, both with and without a firearm, and I shake my head at the stupidity of my youth. But I think it helped prepare me.

BigDog, be safe and be smart. Pick up the Jack Links earlier in the day and stock up. Your a damn prepper for heaven's sake!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

At night, at school, at the mall, EVERYWHERE. I get the point of the post. Know your surroundings, walk tall, ALWAYS know where the nearest exit, and a back up in case ALL HELL BREAKS loose.
Not all american citizens are comfortable, ( or legally able), to carry, So, situational awareness is paramount. People walk "blindly", while chatting on phones or with earbuds in, and it's like a dinner bell to scumbags.
I also KNOW, that most American citziens cant even begin to "think like a criminal", we just dont think that way.
Having been a dirtbag for a while, I see things "in a different light".
I would also say, as a reminder guys, and gals, if you smell ANYTHING like ether, or rotten eggs, or see a "soda bottle" in the woods or on side of the roads, do not touch it. Dont kick it, just leave it alone.
Also, if you find random piles of trash on property, be very careful and use gloves. 
My fiance just found a needle and coke can at the Walmart bathroom she works at, at its not rare.
Love you, BigDog, and glad you were ready.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Perhaps the Daisy Duke shorts and sheer white tank top on a chilly evening caught his attention?:lol:

Whether you are carrying or not, situational awareness is a must.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Deebo said:


> At night, at school, at the mall, EVERYWHERE. I get the point of the post. Know your surroundings, walk tall, ALWAYS know where the nearest exit, and a back up in case ALL HELL BREAKS loose.
> Not all american citizens are comfortable, ( or legally able), to carry, So, situational awareness is paramount. People walk "blindly", while chatting on phones or with earbuds in, and it's like a dinner bell to scumbags.
> I also KNOW, that most American citziens cant even begin to "think like a criminal", we just dont think that way.
> Having been a dirtbag for a while, I see things "in a different light".
> ...


Excellent point Deeb's! Not everyone can carry, for whatever reason, or want's to for that matter. Doesn't mean they should never come out of the house.

And you stated the point I was trying to make better than I did; When you DO go out, be prepared for it. Regardless of HOW you're doing it.

Good job homie! Thanks...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Excellent point Deeb's! Not everyone can carry, for whatever reason, or want's to for that matter. Doesn't mean they should never come out of the house.
> 
> And you stated the point I was trying to make better than I did; When you DO go out, be prepared for it. Regardless of HOW you're doing it.
> 
> Good job homie! Thanks...


Good point D and BD -

Traveling, I often find myself staying in downtowns and it is far too much trouble to even consider carrying in most of them. But I do always have my flashlight and a folding knife (legal or illegal).


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I wish Texas law allowed for average citizens to carry a baton.
> Here, it's classified as a "club", and marked as an illegal weapon to carry.
> 
> That is, unless you're a CHL holder... ;-) (most officers don't know this)


If you were a construction worker and had a hammer in a holder on your belt, would that be OK? Not trying to be stupid, but outlaw bikers used to carry ball peen hammers cause it was legal to do so, maybe still do/is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> If you were a construction worker and had a hammer in a holder on your belt, would that be OK? Not trying to be stupid, but outlaw bikers used to carry ball peen hammers cause it was legal to do so, maybe still do/is.


The definition is provided in the statute. It must be an object designed or intended to be used as a weapon.
Baseball bats, hammers, tire irons, these are not intended to be used as weapons.
Check your local truck stop. They sell a "tire thumper" that looks damn close to a billy club.

Per Texas statute 46.01 of the Penal Code:


> "Club" means an instrument that is specially designed, made, or adapted for the purpose of inflicting serious bodily injury or death by striking a person with the instrument


This would make a baton or asp an illegal option, as they serve one purpose.


> Sec. 46.02. UNLAWFUL CARRYING WEAPONS. (a) A person commits an offense if the person intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries on or about his or her person a handgun, illegal knife, or club if the person is not:
> (1) on the person's own premises or premises under the person's control; or
> (2) inside of or directly en route to a motor vehicle or watercraft that is owned by the person or under the person's control.


The above makes it legal to have it in your own car, but you cannot carry one on your person off of your own land.

Now, for a CHL, the rules are a bit different.


> Sec. 46.15. NONAPPLICABILITY.
> ...
> (b) Section 46.02 does not apply to a person who:
> ...
> (6) is carrying a concealed handgun and a valid license issued under Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, to carry a concealed handgun;


The above nonapplicability statute allows CHL carriers to carry anything deemed "unlawful" in 46.02, effectively making the CHL a weapons permit.
Most LEOs don't know about this, and will likely wrongfully arrest you.
A buddy of mine in the Fort Worth PD didn't know about it. I made sure he does now. 

(EDIT: Bear in mind, the nonapplicability only applies to the type of weapon carried, not the place it is being carried. CHLs are not exempt from carrying in prohibited places by this statute.)


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

anybody who has ever lived in a city knows about "watching your back", although I don't live in a city anymore I'm still aware of what is going on around me.....which is more than I can say for the majority of sheeple with their headphones blaring and their eyes glued to their mobiles!!


----------

